# Ultra Angler PFD ?????



## jaffa (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi all,

Am in the market for a new PFD and have found the Ultra Angler PDF2. It claims to have a similar design to the Stohlquist high back paddler, although its about $100 cheaper.... which sounds great. Just after some comments if anyone has this vest or has an opinon about the Ultra brand.

Vest is at: http://www.discountskitubesandgear.com. ... ductId=287

Cheers

Jared


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Call and ask for a picture of the back of the jacket. 
Price is ok for what it looks like.
Mark


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

had a look at the ultra website an couldn't find that model

http://www.ultrapfd.com.au/default.asp? ... ncy+vests+

Maybe a new proto type or they don't update there website.
I use an Ultra Trek Pfd and there a very good PFD, discount ski tubes is on the website as a dealer so I would guess there pretty legit. If your around the beverly hills way drop in a get a few pics for us.

Always good to know about new fishing products

Cheers Dave

Edit opps had a look where you live, guess your not dropping into Beverly Hills LOL


----------

